# hlt



## zalacain56

Dobrý den:
Ctěl bych vědet co znamená tato báseň od J. Havla:
*Vlk z Brd*
_Vlk zdrhl z Brd.
Vtrhl skrz strž v tvrz srn.
Blb!
Prsk, zvrhl smrk,
strhl drn, mrskl drn v trs chrp.
Zhltl hrst zrn skrz krk,
pln zrn vskrkl hlz z vln.
Vlk brkl, mrkl, zmlkl._

Můj problém je jenom s slovem _hlz_. Mohl by mi někdo ríct co znamená _hlz_? V mém slovníku není.
Rozumím anglicky, česky, španělsky a francouzsky.
Děkuji


----------



## zalacain56

Může byt _hlt_ nebo _hlž_ místo _hlz_? Můj papír je trochu starý a nevidím dobře to co ne napsáno.
Děkuji


----------



## slavic_one

zalacain56 said:


> Dobrý den.
> Chtěl bych vědět, co znamená tato báseň od J. Havla:
> *Vlk z Brd*
> _Vlk zdrhl z Brd.
> Vtrhl skrz strž v tvrz srn.
> Blb!
> Prsk, zvrhl smrk,
> strhl drn, mrskl drn v trs chrp.
> Zhltl hrst zrn skrz krk,
> pln zrn vskrkl hlz z vln.
> Vlk brkl, mrkl, zmlkl._
> 
> Můj problém je jenom se slovem _hlz_. Mohl by mi někdo říct, co znamená _hlz_? V mém slovníku není.
> Rozumím anglicky, česky, španělsky a francouzsky.
> Děkuji





zalacain56 said:


> Může být _hlt_ nebo _hlž_ místo _hlz_? Můj papír je trochu starý a nevidím dobře to, co je napsané.
> Děkuji



Je to "hlt":
Vlk zdrhl z Brd.
Vtrhl skrz strž v tvrz srn.
Blb!
Prsk, zvrhl smrk, strhl drn,
mrskl drn v trs chrp.
Zhltl hrst zrn skrz krk,
pln zrn vsrkl hlt z vln.
Vlk brkl, mrkl, zmlkl.


----------



## zalacain56

Děkuji. Pořád dělám chyby, když píšu česky. 
Co to vlastně znamená? Jak bys řekl anglicky _hlt z vln_?


----------



## bibax

hlt (doušek) z vln = a gulp/sip/swallow from the waves/billow


----------



## werrr

slavic_one said:


> …báseň od J. Havla…


Na takovémto použití předložky *od* není nic špatného. Já bych to dokonce upřednostnil, protože prostý druhý pád je tu mnohoznačný.


----------



## slavic_one

werrr said:


> Na takovémto použití předložky *od* není nic špatného. Já bych to dokonce upřednostnil, protože prostý druhý pád je tu mnohoznačný.



To je dobrý okamžik zeptat se na problem "od". Npr., v chorvatštině by bylo správně "pjesma J. Havela", bez "od". Normálně, skoro všichni by řekli s "od" a se to běžně používa, ale není správně. Důvod je ten, že jestli by se řeklo "pjesma od J. Havela", by to znamenalo že je tato píseň udělána od pana Havla (což v tímto případě není možné)!
V češtině to neplatí, a je správně vždycky použít "od" jestli chceme?


----------



## Bára

To je dobrý okamžik (dobrá chvíle) zeptat se na problém s "od". (lepší by bylo říci: _"...dobrá chvíle na otázku týkající se předložky "od"_.) Např.: v chorvatštině by bylo správně "pjesma J. Havela" bez "od". _Normálně by to skoro všichni řekli s "od" a běžně se to používá, ale není to správně_. (v této větě ale není moc hezké trojí použití slova "to", pokud bych ji psala já, napsala bych jen: _"Běžně by to tak sice všichni řekli, ale není to dobře/spisovně.")_ Důvod je ten, že když("jestli" není gramaticky špatně, ale když ho použijete, naznačujete spíše nesplnitelnost podmínky.) by se řeklo "pjesma od J. Havela", znamenalo by to, že je tato píseň udělána od pana Havla (což v tomto/tomhle případě není možné)! (Lepší by bylo zcela jednoduše napsat: _"...není to správně, protože když se řekne "pjesma od J. Havela", znamená to, že tato píseň je udělána od pana Havla."_ a nemusíte se trápit s kondicionálem. Jedná se zde o běžné pravidlo a není nutné do toho vnášet podmínku.)
_Jestliže tohle/to v češtině neplatí, je (tedy) vždycky správné použít (předložku) "od"? __(_nebo:_ "...vždycky správně/dobře, když použijeme...")_

Co se týče vaší otázky, podle mě je možné vždy použít předložku "od". Těžko říci, který způsob je lepší, záleží na slově, které následuje (zda je to nějaký obecný název jako _kniha, socha, obraz_ nebo konkrétní forma díla: _báseň, román...) _a také záleží na zvyku a jazykovém citu. 

Např.: *báseň Jana Nerudy/ báseň od Jana Nerudy* (zde se mi zdají oba způsoby rovnocenné)
*báseň J. Havla/báseň od J. Havla *(zde se mi líbí více verze s "od", protože J. Havel není tak známý autor)
*kniha Karla Čapka* (kdyby se nejednalo o známého spisovatele, tak mě jako první napadne, že Karel Čapek knihu pouze vlastní, ale nenapsal ji.)
*kniha od Karla Čapka* (zde cítím, že ji napsal. Ale vzhledem k tomu, že "kniha" je obecný název, můžeme to chápat i tak, že jsme knihu dostali od Karla Čapka)
*povídka Karla Čapka/povídka od Karla Čapka* (obě verze jsou dobře)

Pokud řeknete pouze příjmení, nezní hezky, když použijete pouze samotný 2.pád.
Např.: *Kniha Čapka -* není správně. Pokud to u některých jmen uslyšíte, má to spíše pejorativní význam.
*Kniha od Čapka* je správně stejně jako *Čapkova kniha*
(*Karlova Čapkova kniha*- je špatně)

Radila bych používat vždy předložku "od", zvláště i autorů, kteří nejsou příliš známí.


----------



## slavic_one

Báro, za prvé děkuji za opravu, a za druhé na odpovědi. Stručně, není to jako v chorvatštině, je to úpně jedno, tj. naprotí, líp je psát "od".
I prosím, bez vykání.


----------



## Bára

Báro, za prvé děkuji za opravu_a za druhé za odpovědi. Stručně, není to jako v chorvatštině, je to úplně jedno, tj. naopak lepší je psát "od".
A prosím bez vykání.  

Nemáš za co děkovat, doufám, že můj příspěvek by aspoň trochu přínosný Některá spojení máme zažitá bez "od", a proto nám znějí lépe. Na druhou stranu, pokud bys řekl např.: "katedrála Antonia Gaudího", bude to vypadat spíše tak, že katedrála je zasvěcena Gaudímu. Když řekneš "od Gaudího", všichni pochopí, že je to architekt. Proto si myslím, že pro cizince je lepší používat vždy "od", protože je to jednoznačnější.


----------



## slavic_one

Bára said:


> Nemáš za co děkovat, doufám, že můj příspěvek byl aspoň trochu přínosný Některá spojení máme zažitá bez "od", a proto nám znějí lépe. Na druhou stranu, pokud bys řekl např.: "katedrála Antonia Gaudího", bude to vypadat spíše tak, že katedrála je zasvěcena Gaudímu. Když řekneš "od Gaudího", všichni pochopí, že je to architekt. Proto si myslím, že pro cizince je lepší používat vždy "od", protože je to jednoznačnější.



A zas děkuji za opravu  Tentokrát též já opravuji (doufám, že by tam fakt nemělo být "by" ).
Ještě něco. Já jsem myslel jenom na jednu odpověď ve výrazu "děkuji na odpovědi". Není to správně? Děkuji vždy jde jen se "za"? Tak to ma být "děkuji za opravu a za odpověď".


----------



## Bára

Děkuji, opravdu tam mělo být "byl", vůbec jsem si toho překlepu nevšimla. 
_"Děkuji na odpovědi"_ není dobře. _"Děkuji"_ se používá se _"za"_, nenapadá mě žádná věta, kde by byla použita jiná předložka. Může se sice říci _"děkuji *z* celého srdce (za...)"_ ale to už má jiný význam. 
Jinak je tvoje čeština perfektní. Zbývá ještě doladit drobné stylistické chybičky (např.: slovo _"též"_ zní v běžném jazyce trochu zastarale, zvlášť když za ním použiješ slovo _"fakt",_ které je naopak dost neformální. Lépe by znělo: _"Tentokrát také/i já opravuji..."_ nebo hodně formálně _"...též já opravuji, (jen) doufám, že tam opravdu/skutečně nemělo být..."_ Ale to je jen detail a myslím, že i někteří Češi by měli problém zformulovat takovou větu


----------



## slavic_one

Bára said:


> Děkuji, opravdu tam mělo být "byl", vůbec jsem si toho překlepu nevšimla.
> _"Děkuji na odpovědi"_ není dobře. _"Děkuji"_ se používá se _"za"_, nenapadá mě žádná věta, kde by byla použita jiná předložka. Může se sice říci _"děkuji *z* celého srdce (za...)"_ ale to už má jiný význam.
> Jinak je tvoje čeština perfektní. Zbývá ještě doladit drobné stylistické chybičky (např.: slovo _"též"_ zní v běžném jazyce trochu zastarale, zvlášť když za ním použiješ slovo _"fakt",_ které je naopak dost neformální. Lépe by znělo: _"Tentokrát také/y já opravuji..."_ nebo hodně formálně _"...též já opravuji, (jen) doufám, že tam opravdu/skutečně nemělo být..."_ Ale to je jen detail a myslím, že i někteří Češi by měli problém zformulovat takovou větu



Báro, to už děláte schválně (chyby)?  No jo, někdy používám divná slova tj. kombinaci, ale hlavně že je zrozumitelné. 
Stejně, ještě jednou děkuji za opravu.


----------



## Bára

Tentokrát tam mělo být opravdu _"i"_ nemyslela jsem, že bys měl psát _"taky já"_, protože _"taky"_ je nespisovné. Myslela jsem, že stejný význam má: _"Tentokrát *také* já opravuji..."_ a _"Tentokrát *i *já opravuji..."_ (Uznávám, že jsem to měla napsat jasněji, takhle to bylo matoucí.) Jinak mi také můžeš tykat 
Před _"že"_ bych v tvé větě napsala čárku (i když si teď tím nejsem úplně stoprocentně jistá), mezi _"stejně"_ a _"ještě"_ bych ji nenapsala, protože zde slovo _"stejně"_ nevydělujeme z věty, _"srozumitelné"_ je se _"s",_ ale pokud chceš napsat tvar _"srozumitelné"_, je potřeba vložit do věty_ "to"_ _("...hlavně, že je to srozumitelné"). _Jinak by bylo potřeba udělat shodu buď se "_slovy"_, nebo s "_kombinací" - "kombinuji divná slova, ale hlavně, že jsou srozumitelná" (nespisovně "divný slova...srozumitelný") nebo "používám divnou kombinaci slov, ale hlavně, že je srozumitelná". _Jinak doufám, že mé opravy nebereš nějak osobně, tvé věty srozumitelné rozhodně jsou, já je jen upravuji tak, aby zněly jako od rodilého mluvčího. (Sama studuji francouzštinu a jsem ráda, když mi tady pomohou přeformulovat větu


----------



## slavic_one

Aha je mi to jasny. Naopak, už jsem to stokrát říkal, a řeknu zas, že jsem rád když mě kdokoli opravuje, abych se naučil správně. Co se týče čárky, ano, před "co" a "že" by vždy musela být, ale já ji občas zapomenu. Hlavně, nějak bych tady s tím skončil, pže už máme 5 postů off-topic.  Ale ještě jednou děkuji.


----------

